

NewtGingrich.com Redirects to Tiffany.com - benackles
http://newtgingrich.com

======
arkitaip
Here's the source code <http://pastebin.com/83N6j2FK> The redirects are:

arLinks[0] = "[http://www.theatlanticwire.com/politics/2011/12/gingrichs-
ca...](http://www.theatlanticwire.com/politics/2011/12/gingrichs-campaign-
still-looks-awful-lot-book-tour/45977/);

arLinks[1] = "<http://www.greektravel.com/>;

arLinks[2] = "[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-fix/post/gingrich-
se...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-fix/post/gingrich-senior-aides-
resign/2011/06/09/AGN77VNH_blog.html);

arLinks[3] = "<http://www.tiffany.com/?siteid=1>;

arLinks[4] = "<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaZFfQKWX54>;

arLinks[5] = "<http://www.freddiemac.com/>;

arLinks[6] =
"[http://thinkprogress.org/politics/2009/09/11/60353/gingrich-...](http://thinkprogress.org/politics/2009/09/11/60353/gingrich-
porn/);

arLinks[7] =
"[http://www.intrade.com/v4/markets/contract/?contractId=65483...](http://www.intrade.com/v4/markets/contract/?contractId=654836);

------
jfruh
If you needed more proof that Gingrich isn't the foreward-thinking futurist he
always claimed to be, it's that he didn't buy newtgingrich.com years ago.

~~~
benackles
Maybe he secretly owns it and collects affiliate fees. I wouldn't put that
past him.

